# Moving to Portugal



## avsom (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi. I am planning to move to Portugal at the end of the year. Probably around November time.

I intend to move my personal items (Clothes, electrical items, small amount of furniture etc) by bringing it over in a van that I have.

Is there any thing I should be aware with respect of customs etc.

All item were purchased in the Uk, of which I have receipts for etc.



Many thanks' in anticipation.

Steve


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Hi Steve*

Hi Steve 

Having used a number of Forums now for a couple of years this is a question that crops up, i have not read on any Forum yet of problems bringing personal items by road. 

Good luck with your move. 

Peter the 666 man


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

*moving*

Hi Steve
Many expats did what you are planning to do. There is no problem with that. EU means free circulation of persons and goods inside of the Union. If you bring any alcoholic drinks make sure you have the purchase recipe to prove that you bought inside of the EU. Saying that because some of the drinks we have in the UK are not easy to find in Portugal, and many expats bring them from the UK when they go back in holidays
John999


----------



## avsom (Jul 20, 2009)

John999 said:


> Hi Steve
> Many expats did what you are planning to do. There is no problem with that. EU means free circulation of persons and goods inside of the Union. If you bring any alcoholic drinks make sure you have the purchase recipe to prove that you bought inside of the EU. Saying that because some of the drinks we have in the UK are not easy to find in Portugal, and many expats bring them from the UK when they go back in holidays
> John999


John.

Many thanks for your reply. I thought as much, but just had to check as I did not want to get caught out.

Kind regards. Steve


----------



## avsom (Jul 20, 2009)

PETERFC666 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Having used a number of Forums now for a couple of years this is a question that crops up, i have not read on any Forum yet of problems bringing personal items by road.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your reply Peter.

Kind regards...Steve


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hello Steve
If you allow me, one last advice.
Keep an eye on the weight of the van, especially regarding the Spanish authorities, as they tend to pull foreign reg vans and trucks, and if you are over, the vehicle will not move before you pay the fine. If possible stick to the motorways during the journey, the tolls are expensive but will make the journey a lot easier. You will find service stations every 20 or 30 Milles with good parking spots and hotels. I don’t know if you are planning sleeping in the van or hotels, but if you are thinking motorway hotel, than my advice is plane the route in advance and book the hotels online, as you will find that a lot cheaper than if you just walk in
Regards
John999


----------

